# Cat with 3 legs - ok outdoors?



## Fairouzeh (Apr 20, 2010)

Does anyone out there have a 3 legged cat (missing hind leg) that goes outdoors? If so, how do they do?

Context: my beautiful bear was crushed, probably by a car, last September. She had extensive surgery on her belly area and eventually lost one of her back legs at the hip so she doesn't even have a stump. The vets were very proud that they got her through it - she was in such a bad way and was pretty cold when we found her. She seemed dead to us but they did a fantastic job of getting her back on her 3 remaining paws.

Oddly enough the accident has changed her - she used to be quite distant with us but she is now a snuggle monster and just loves being with us all the time. With the nice weather though I can see she really wants to go out into the garden. She can't jump as high as before but otherwise she is now fit and strong so I am wondering if I should give her some freedom.

Thoughts anybody?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I would'nt just in case she needs to get out of the way quickly, maybe take her out in the garden only when you are with her


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe you could get a harness and walk her in the garden as horrible as this may sound but she obviously got hit by a car in the vicinity of your home and she had 4 good legs then so would be a huge disadvantage with just three.


----------



## Fairouzeh (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you for the swift replies!

I've got a harness that I've tried putting on her but she just screams and rolls around the floor until I feel too guilty and take it off her. She can be very feisty when she wants to be! My other cat (who actually now lives with my mother as he started beating her up after her accident) is fine with it - we've tried, but I can't bear to see her struggle like that.

Do other people have the same problem too? How do you get around that?


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Could you build her an outdoor run? That will give her the freedom she craves but keep her safe from predators at the same time.


----------



## Lupin&co (Sep 12, 2009)

We had a three-legged cat when I was growing up who went outside quite safely and happily. She even caught a giant seagull once! I would say it depends on your area & her temperament.


----------



## Vic81 (Jan 27, 2009)

Timmy had his right hind leg removed by a dog 2 years ago (when he lived with his previous owner). You can't grab him or pick him up but he loves fusses and did eventually get used to a harness. I don't put it on him at the flat as he goes out on the balcony and doesn't try to jump up but when he goes to my mum and dad's and when I move to a house with a garden, I will put him in a harness, he hates the lead and he goes as flat as a pancake but he soon forgets about it when he's able to explore. The centre where I got him from had cat proofed fencing so the amputee cats couldn't get out but one who had a foreleg missing still used to escape as she could still jump high enough lol I never thought Timmy would accept a harness, but he's done really well especially as he know's it means he can go out and play (just like a dog with its lead really) lol


----------



## Fairouzeh (Apr 20, 2010)

Good to hear Timmy is doing well too. We have the opposite with Panda - she never used to let us pick her up and now she absolutely loves being picked up for a cuddle. She comes over to you and meows until she gets her way.

I've tried again with the harness now and although she initially made an enormous fuss, after a while she stopped vocalising her disapproval and started trying to remove it. She has now tired herself out and is sleeping.

You never have problems with him on the balcony? My mother has been asking me about that as my other cat is with her in an apartment and she wants him to go on the balcony but is worried he will jump off it or accidentally fall.


----------



## Masiey1 (Apr 17, 2010)

One of our old neigbhours used to have a 3 legged cat he still went out & seemed to do fine but we do live in a quiet cauldesac. Maybe if she wants to go out you could try her in the garden a see how she gets on.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

I think it depends on your cat and how easy it is to get out of your garden. I've known some who physically couldn't get over a fence so they've been fine to let out but one or two have been a bit to active to risk it. 

Currently I have a three legged cat who we do let out, as she can't jump any higher than onto a chair she's fine.


----------



## Vic81 (Jan 27, 2009)

Fairouzeh said:


> Good to hear Timmy is doing well too. We have the opposite with Panda - she never used to let us pick her up and now she absolutely loves being picked up for a cuddle. She comes over to you and meows until she gets her way.
> 
> I've tried again with the harness now and although she initially made an enormous fuss, after a while she stopped vocalising her disapproval and started trying to remove it. She has now tired herself out and is sleeping.
> 
> You never have problems with him on the balcony? My mother has been asking me about that as my other cat is with her in an apartment and she wants him to go on the balcony but is worried he will jump off it or accidentally fall.


She will eventually give up fighting the harness especially when she knows wearing it means she can go outside.

I don't have problems with Timmy on the balcony so I don't put his harness on but he is a nervous boy and I don't think he would actually be brave enough to jump up because he doesn't like being too far from you (if you leave the living room while he's on the balcony he comes running in and round the flat meowing looking for you), the sides are also quite high (probably just under 4 feet) so he can't get up there anyway and although he looks through the gaps at the corners (he's a nosey neighbour) and meows at any passing people and cats that's about as much as he does (other than lying in the sun). If he had four legs I would probably reconsider and yet again harness him and sit out there with him as I'm on the first floor and my balcony is not far from a bike shelter he could use it as stepping stones if he was much more agile. I think really it depends on the cat, if they're quite homey and just want a bit of air (especially if they were older) and not to wander I would probably let them out but a harness initially I think is probably a safe bet to see how they go. I would always be concerned about younger ones as they are into exploring a bit more and tend to be much more curious


----------



## Lizzie Dripping (Mar 12, 2013)

Our cat, George, had one of his front legs amputated due to a tumour. He's coping very well and we do let him into the garden, but he can't get out of the garden because we have a pen made out of deer mesh fencing. I made a video of him which you can see here...


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

George is gorgeous and looks such a character....he doesn't seem bothered at all does he that he only has 3 legs.......Boy can he jump!!!

Maybe write your own thread about him on here as i'd love to know more about him and see some pics of George as this thread was started quite a while ago.

Can't wait to hear and see more of your beautiful brave boy.


----------

